# Re: Skull Island let down BUY HB



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Didn't see that quality issue coming, they look like they are built well. That teak skiff is one of the few boats on here that was truly amazing.. Take it to Jonathan he will get it straightened out. Sucks that you had that experience.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I remember that boat well, a real looker! I don't think I would let this just slide. Photos are worth a thousand words and I would post plenty, of before and after. Be specific on the photos, try to get good technical photos to show the craftsmanship or lack there of. 
I'm sure this will get you some attention if not it will certainly get everyone elses.

Sorry,

TX Yankee


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Let me start by saying this is a beautiful boat. I bought the teak Si in July and love the boat. She s everything you would want in a high end microskiff, until the center console ripped out and sent someone over board! It was 5200 (calked) to the awgriped deck, wasn't even prepped. To make a long story short,  as possible I got a hold of John(John who?) and he told me it would all be fixed taken care of. Well I missed work to be blown off and left my skiff at "billfish Boatworks" in Ft Pierce. for two weeks. I couldn't get anyone on the phone at allfor two weeks. I took another Friday off work to go see if I even owned a boat anymore and. Unfortunately I do, and it says skull island on the side.
> I found it outside in the rain. where Brandon, the "builder," met me to let me know it was done and "good to go." However, he never finished the job. There is a 1/2 inch gap around the console between the glass and teak. The teak is black with water stains from being open and left in the elements.
> I keep this boat in an a/c garage and it's cleaner than most of your asses I'm sure  that's my attempt at humor. But i keep it immaculate. I made the mistake of taking the boat just to get it out of the weather. John told me he would come get it 2 weeks ago, that didn't happen. Can't get a call back, horrible customer service.  Help me Glasser! I just want my boat fixed!! And it looks like I'll be paying for it! O yea they did say they'll send me "a box of stuff"   I don't even know what to do about this paragraph. I give up.


I understand being upset. If you want to be taken seriously you need to put together a well constructed argument.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Let me start by saying this is a beautiful boat. I bought the teak Si in July and love the boat. She s everything you would want in a high end microskiff, until the center console ripped out and sent someone over board! It was 5200 (calked) to the awgriped deck, wasn't even prepped. To make a long story short,  as possible I got a hold of John(John who?) and he told me it would all be fixed taken care of. Well I missed work to be blown off and left my skiff at "billfish Boatworks" in Ft Pierce. for two weeks. I couldn't get anyone on the phone at allfor two weeks. I took another Friday off work to go see if I even owned a boat anymore and. Unfortunately I do, and it says skull island on the side.
> > I found it outside in the rain. where Brandon, the "builder," met me to let me know it was done and "good to go." However, he never finished the job. There is a 1/2 inch gap around the console between the glass and teak. The teak is black with water stains from being open and left in the elements.
> > I keep this boat in an a/c garage and it's cleaner than most of your asses I'm sure  that's my attempt at humor. But i keep it immaculate. I made the mistake of taking the boat just to get it out of the weather. John told me he would come get it 2 weeks ago, that didn't happen. Can't get a call back, horrible customer service.  Help me Glasser! I just want my boat fixed!! And it looks like I'll be paying for it! O yea they did say they'll send me "a box of stuff"   I don't even know what to do about this paragraph. I give up.
> 
> ...


What a douche bag response.  The guys skiff is damaged and you're giving him a grammar lesson…unreal.

Next time PM your tutoring suggestions……….


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Classic case of mind going faster than the fingers.
i heard about the incident. Sucks
if the deck was prepped properly, then 5200 was applied (if thats what they used), it should never come off, at least without bringing paint and fiberglass with it.
While i still dont agree on that being a proper method to secure a console it would work


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Lupus has a point. Some microskiffers on here haven't learned their lesson. A well-constructed argument, with 90% of the emotion removed while clearly and concisely stating 100% of the facts will yield better results than a raging, shouting, name calling, threatening argument. 

Sorry to hear about your boat problems PJ. It might not be too late to attack this issue constructively and get the customer service you want out of Skull Island. Good luck. Keep us posted. Cooler heads more often prevail...


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

My grammar also sucks and am quite sensitive to it, on the flip side of that I'm very good at what I do so we shouldn't judge too quick. The gent is obviously trying to steer him in a logical path, though a PM may have been a bit more appropriate. So, if we want to help this man we should all make an attempt at being as assisting and professional as possible.
If someone wants to help send a PM and lets get it done right and see if we can give him a fighting chance.

Texas Yankee


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> My grammar also sucks and am quite sensitive to it, on the flip side of that I'm very good at what I do so we shouldn't judge too quick. The gent is obviously trying to steer him in a logical path, though a PM may have been a bit more appropriate. So, if we want to help this man we should all make an attempt at being as assisting and professional as possible.
> If someone wants to help send a PM and lets get it done right and see if we can give him a fighting chance.
> 
> Texas Yankee


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Grammar ha! I skipped "language arts" class to fish


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

So did I, hunting, fishing and trapping in Vermont. This was in between the chores of pulling teats, bailing hay and chopping corn, notto mention putting up wood for the winter to heat and tapping the maple trees in the spring. 
I did eventually hit the university after 9 years with Uncle Sugar at the age of 29, that's not to say I'm not still learning. I still dread anything written.

Keep a stiff chin, I think things will work out for you don't rush into anything too quick to see what becomes of this blog.

Texas Yankee


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the support tx yank, and yes this post was written in anger so excuse the rambling. I'm not out to bash anyone. I just expect a certaint level of service that I believe most of us high end boat owners do.Ill let the pics do the rest of the talking for me.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Lupus has a point.  Some microskiffers on here haven't learned their lesson.  A well-constructed argument, with 90% of the emotion removed while clearly and concisely stating 100% of the facts will yield better results than a raging, shouting, name calling, threatening argument.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your boat problems PJ.  It might not be too late to attack this issue constructively and get the customer service you want out of Skull Island. Good luck.  Keep us posted.  Cooler heads more often prevail...


 [smiley=lalalala.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Grammar ha! I skipped "language arts" class to fish


 [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

They had their shot to fix it and apparently did not.  I would not give them another bite at the apple.  Take it to Jonathan.  My .02.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang, that's really bad. I haven't had any problems with mine and hate that this happened to your skiff. The teak skiff is a beauty.

Regarding the lack of customer service, I was worried about that post ownership change. I'm really anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

> It would be nice for a boat company of this caliber to standby warranty. But at this point I almost rather have someone else do it because the initial problem wasn't fixed properly and now my boat is in worse shape than when I droped it off. Not to mention my boat has been tied up now for over a month.


Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. Take lots of pics, they might come in handy later down the road.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

CTurner,

Why don't you contact Skull Island and have them read this post. Once this gets out it sure won't help the value of anyone's Skull Island. I would be interested to see what their response is on that. They do pride themselves on customer service.


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

CTurner that was my next move


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> CTurner that was my next move


OK. I don't personally know John, but I know for a fact if this was going through Ivey it would already have been handled.

Let me know how it goes, I'll make a phone call and see if I can help.


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Got a phone call. She's heading south next Monday


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Puddle check your PM's.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

855 reads, impressive but very unfortunate for Skull Island. Should they make this right and I believe they will, you may want to recognized their corrective action. 
I can guarantee you the word is out that other builders should,  "walk the walk and talk the talk."


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> > Let me start by saying this is a beautiful boat. I bought the teak Si in July and love the boat. She s everything you would want in a high end microskiff, until the center console ripped out and sent someone over board! It was 5200 (calked) to the awgriped deck, wasn't even prepped. To make a long story short,  as possible I got a hold of John(John who?) and he told me it would all be fixed taken care of. Well I missed work to be blown off and left my skiff at "billfish Boatworks" in Ft Pierce. for two weeks. I couldn't get anyone on the phone at allfor two weeks. I took another Friday off work to go see if I even owned a boat anymore and. Unfortunately I do, and it says skull island on the side.
> > I found it outside in the rain. where Brandon, the "builder," met me to let me know it was done and "good to go." However, he never finished the job. There is a 1/2 inch gap around the console between the glass and teak. The teak is black with water stains from being open and left in the elements.
> > I keep this boat in an a/c garage and it's cleaner than most of your asses I'm sure  that's my attempt at humor. But i keep it immaculate. I made the mistake of taking the boat just to get it out of the weather. John told me he would come get it 2 weeks ago, that didn't happen. Can't get a call back, horrible customer service.  Help me Glasser! I just want my boat fixed!! And it looks like I'll be paying for it! O yea they did say they'll send me "a box of stuff"   I don't even know what to do about this paragraph. I give up.
> 
> ...



Want to be taken seriously? This from a guy who's personal text is in reference to ejaculating on a woman's breast "titty sprinkles" Good advice! It may not be lupus but the cheese has slid off that cracker. Put together a well constructed life and save the grammar lessons for teachers forums!


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's support. I have received several phone calls and emails from fellow owners and anglers through out the community. Hopfully I can make time to deliver the boat tomorrow or Wednesday. I will keep everyone posted on progress made.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Where are the pics. I do not see what the big problem is.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Where are the pics. I do not see what the big problem is.


X2


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> Where are the pics. I do not see what the big problem is.


No pictures.. but well.. Let's see.

*Expensive skiff (not that price would matter in this case)
*Console comes completely loose and falls off.. 
*Thus sending someone overboard
*Builder does not immediately respond in a manner that addresses or solves the problem(s)

Admittedly nothing yet to see, but it sure does SOUND like a problem.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Is the warranty transferrable?
Design flaw or not, if its not transferrable they can very well tell you to kiss their azz, but if the do anything on top of that that they dont have to do i would say good on them


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

It's not the warranty thats in question. They made an attempt to fix the problem. Unfortunately it was a sad attempt. I'm trying to deliver the boat today but as usual haven't received a call back. Maybe tomorrow I guess. I didn't want to post pics of there " finished work" but I will tonight.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Gotcha

Im just curious because im guilty of it as well, how hard did you hit bottom?
Ive ripped a console out before too but in my defense the floor was rotten and the screws pulled easily lol. Wasnt fun


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say that is a pretty bad failure.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK I looked up images of the Skull Island and did not see any Teak

How about some pictures. You may be just complaining


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Permit, its well documented boat here.... 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1380479073/0


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Haha didn't hit bottom! Walking the gunwale and holding on to the hand rail. Close up pics of there "finish work" will be posted by spruce creek shortly. You can see before damage pics of the boat on google.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

You really couldn't find his skiff by googling " Teak skull island"? I found like multiple ones from multiple site. 
Anyways Helping a friend out. This is what the SI looked like after they "FIXED" it


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link gtsr


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks spruce


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, thats ugly. Sorry dude, I hope you get it straight, but I don't know if I would have the patience to let those guys "repair" it again.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Ummm...after looking at that crap repair job I wouldn't let those fools even lean on my skiff. Next!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep my bad that's an ugly job on a skiff. Stainless screws would be my 2 cents


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> OK I looked up images of the Skull Island and did not see any Teak
> 
> How about some pictures. You may be just complaining


Guess you didn't look too hard…this is a well documented build and the skiff was also used in their promotions.

Pretty stupid comment IMO.


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Well... Just got off the phone with bill fish. I let them know about the thread and they seem pretty concerned about there rep. maybe we will start to see some forward progress.


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

To clear up confusion. John is the current owner of Si and I guess Bill Fish is manufacturing them.


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

BillFish is going to take care of me! Brandon called and smoothed it all out. There was lack of communication. He was told to just glass the console in. He has kindly offered to correct the issues. This boat was not a product of Billfish and they are cleaning up someone else's mess to back there name. Much appreciation to Brandon at Billfish. I'll post finished product pics.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

After seeing their repair work and their willingness to give it back to in that condition I wouldn't trust them anywhere near your boat. If that is their idea of glassing the console down I would turn and run. That fix not only shows a complete lack of competence but also a lack of pride in workmanship. Save yourself some heartache and take it to someone reputable.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Not that you care. I am done following this one as there are too many gaps in the info. Good luck with what is going on with skull island Buy HB.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

My BS meter is pegged on this one. We didn't get the whole story.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It also shows a lack of judgement on your part if you took it back for a 2nd time based on the photos you posted. Did you give us the entire story?


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

I deleted most of it after taking someone's advice in using a different tone. Good job playin detective though guys


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont think stories are needed really. The pictures show everything you need to see. It looks like Ray Charles siliconed the console down and Stevie Wonder was watching


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

_ It looks like Ray Charles siliconed the console down and Stevie Wonder was watching _

That's probably a politically incorrect phrase but simply well put.


----------

